# Donate To The SFRH&MS Western Archives



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

This weekend I spoke with Charlie Schultz, Archives Oversight Officer for Santa Fe Railway Historical & Modeling Society’s Western Archives. He told me the Archives receives several donations a month which they classify, preserve and catalogue. They are hoping to receive more donations.

The Archives is located within the San Bernardino History & Railroad Museum at the old Santa Fe Depot in San Bernardino, California. Included in the Archives are artifacts, books, magazines, drawings, photographs, slides and a wide variety of records and documents from primarily, but not exclusively, the old Coast Lines. 

I’ve found the Archives very useful for research and I am thankful that many thoughtful people have made the effort to donate items for all of us.

If you have something Santa Fe to donate, please contact Charlie at:

2218 Virginia Avenue,
La Verne, CA,
(909) 529-0081

Let’s save some Santa Fe history for future generations.

Bob Chaparro
Hemet, Ca


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

thecitrusbelt said:


> This weekend I spoke with Charlie Schultz, Archives Oversight Officer for Santa Fe Railway Historical & Modeling Society’s Western Archives. He told me the Archives receives several donations a month which they classify, preserve and catalogue. They are hoping to receive more donations.
> 
> The Archives is located within the San Bernardino History & Railroad Museum at the old Santa Fe Depot in San Bernardino, California. Included in the Archives are artifacts, books, magazines, drawings, photographs, slides and a wide variety of records and documents from primarily, but not exclusively, the old Coast Lines.
> 
> ...



You should have added a link?

http://www.atsfrr.net/

This is the right one right?


----------



## thecitrusbelt (Apr 27, 2011)

*Santa Fe Railway Historical & Modeling Society’s Western Archives*

Unfortunately, there is no link for the Archives.

The idea is for people to contact Charlie Schultz directly.

Bob Chaparro
Hemet, Ca


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

thecitrusbelt said:


> Unfortunately, there is no link for the Archives.
> 
> The idea is for people to contact Charlie Schultz directly.
> 
> ...


OK, but that link might bring in some interest?

And the thread has been bumped.

Edit,
I can't stand to see a thread with goose eggs for reply's.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

thecitrusbelt said:


> Unfortunately, there is no link for the Archives.
> 
> The idea is for people to contact Charlie Schultz directly.
> 
> ...


Looks like that want you to be a member.


----------

